# Where can i get a worm snake aka thread snake?



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 24, 2007)

I seen these snakes, they are supposed to be the worlds smallest snakes only getting around 4" long at the zoo. Where can i get one?? They are also called slender blinde snakes, thread snakes, worm snakes, etc. I have looked around the internet a little bit and im not finding any classified or anything, any information or help would be appreciated.
-Nate


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 24, 2007)

shammer4life said:


> I seen these snakes, they are supposed to be the worlds smallest snakes only getting around 4" long at the zoo. Where can i get one?? They are also called slender blinde snakes, thread snakes, worm snakes, etc. I have looked around the internet a little bit and im not finding any classified or anything, any information or help would be appreciated.
> -Nate


hmmm i found some blind snakes before. check this thread and see if you see what you are talkign about
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=91528


----------



## dtknow (Jun 24, 2007)

Not sure how particular you are but I don't think a blind snake would be too hard to come by if people are willing to collect for you. I know in FL there is an invasive species that is parthenogenic. Captive care would be tough. I think you'd need a constant supply of termites or ant colonies to feed them. I guess this would involved every 2nd weekend going out and digging up a few ant colonies to collect larvae or otherwise collect termites. I found one source that says they eat worms. If so, your job is much easier as you could use worms inbetween times of no termites/ants.

The FL species is the Brahminy blind snake...and some sites think it is the smallest in the world.

how were they displayed at the zoo? Being fossorial it seems that you'd need to have a pretty ingenuous display to allow visitors to observe them.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 25, 2007)

Yep thats my snake! Hook me up!


----------



## Masurai (Jun 25, 2007)

I hate to hijack threads, but what does fossorial means.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 25, 2007)

fossorial refers to digging or burrowing. 

Shammer4life: I am now kind of interested in these little critters also. I recall Nate here on the boards keeps or kept a few of them. As for where to get them, I guess you need to find someone in FL or Hawaii willing to collect and ship some to you. I bet most people in FL who find them pass them off for worms.


----------



## Masurai (Jun 25, 2007)

In kentucky where i live we have a snake we call a worm snake. i don't know if it's the kind you are looking for, but i would be more then happy to try and get some for you.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 25, 2007)

http://ecologyasia.com/verts/snakes/brahminy_blind_snake.htm


----------



## JLDomestics (Jun 25, 2007)

Never heard of a blind snake, but I think you may be referring to a *caecilian* which is not a snake, and not even a reptile, it is an amphibian.


----------



## Masurai (Jun 26, 2007)

JLDomestics said:


> Never heard of a blind snake, but I think you may be referring to a *caecilian* which is not a snake, and not even a reptile, it is an amphibian.


if you click the link in the post above you're you shall see what he is talking about


----------

